# Newbie From New York



## Richard157 (May 13, 2010)

Hello UK! I was diagnosed in 1945, when I was 6. After 64 years of Type 1, there are no diabetes complications. I am 70 years of age, and very healthy. Good genes, good luck, tight control??? The research being done on Type 1's in Boston may provide an answer.  

I am pleased to be a member of your forum. Any questions?


----------



## Laura22 (May 13, 2010)

I know you from DD! hehe!

Welcome though!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 13, 2010)

Hi

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2010)

Hi Richard and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MargB (May 13, 2010)

Welcome Richard.  It is very encouraging for someone to come along who has had diabetes for many years and say there are no complications.  As a newly diagnosed Type 2 it can sometimes seem as if all the complications are unavoidable.

Hope you enjoy the forum as I am sure we could benefit from your wisdom earned by experience.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2010)

Richard157 said:


> Hello UK! I was diagnosed in 1945, when I was 6. After 64 years of Type 1, there are no diabetes complications. I am 70 years of age, and very healthy. Good genes, good luck, tight control??? The research being done on Type 1's in Boston may provide an answer.
> 
> I am pleased to be a member of your forum. Any questions?



Hi Richard, you are very welcome to our forum  I also know you from Diabetes Daily and dLife. I hope you'll find it interesting reading the UK angle on things and putting your own perspective on things. I'm waiting for your book to appear on amazon.co.uk!


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

hi richard and welcome x


----------



## Freddie99 (May 13, 2010)

Hello Richard!

Welcome to the forum and that's quite an innings which makes my fourteen years look rather paltry in comparison. How are you treated now? MDI? Pump? It's interesting to see how the treatment for diabetes has evolved, it's a bit of an interest of my nurse and I as both of us are type ones. 
I think you win the prize for the longest serving diabetic on this place!

Tom


----------



## Old Holborn (May 13, 2010)

Hi Richard and welcome.


----------



## shiv (May 13, 2010)

hi Richard welcome, i have seen you around and about on other forums and websites, great to have you join us. i've been type one for 19 years now.


----------



## D_G (May 13, 2010)

Hi richard and welcome 

I have also seen some of your posts when browsing other diabetes forums! it is good to have you aboard! whats the weather like in new york?? 

D_G


----------



## PhilT (May 13, 2010)

Hi Richard, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rawtalent (May 13, 2010)

Hi Richard and welcome to the forum.

HOW do you do that?

Go on, tell us the secret. I like to think i have good control. Last HbA1c 5.2 and most of my previous ones below 6.5 ( mostly in the 5's) but after having had this condition for 25 years now i can't help thinking that the next 25 won't be as good and some complications are inevitable regardless of my control.

I would geuinely be interested to know your advice and experience with this condition in a bit more detail - if you ever have the time and inclination?

Ian

P.S Either way, well done and every success for the future.


----------



## rawtalent (Jun 10, 2010)

thought so


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> thought so



Richard is on so many forums, I guess he's not got back to ours on his list! He has written a book (which was originally a series of posts on Diabetes Daily) about his 64 years with diabetes which I intend to buy when it gets released over here.


----------



## rawtalent (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello  northerner how are you?  can you not buy it here yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Hello  northerner how are you?  can you not buy it here yet?



Just getting over my knee injury! Hope you are OK, haven't seen you for a while!

You could probably buy it in from the US. It's a self-published book, so I think it's only currently being sold via amazon.com - this is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Beating-Odds-..._1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276165991&sr=1-1#noop


----------



## rawtalent (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for that.
 Nice to see you exercising again - hope the injury is all properly healed up now. I'm just having a really busy time at present. Finalising divorce moving house etc. and very busy at work trying to pay for it all! Anyway that's enough of my probs!
I love this part though, it's really encouraged me to get back into running regularly. I'll do a few moremiles tonight as well i expect. Hope to see you guys again very soon.I'm never far away.


----------



## VBH (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard describing himself as a newbie is quite funny.  Not sure how active he is on DD these days, but he's turned up on DF-UK recently keeping us up to date on his interviews in connection with the book etc.  He did an interview on a radio station last weekend, which was available through streaming and hes going to find out if its possible to get hold of an MP3 version.

His book is now available on the Kindle although I am not sure if this is just limited to the US.  He may be looking at other ebook formats, but thats mostly dependent on money coming back from sales of the book.  Hes not done it for the money, but to spread the word, so the small profit from the book gets used to further promote the book.

I'll drop him a note on DF-UK later or have a word if he drops into either our text or voice chats tonight and let him know there's been some responses here.


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Richard,

We've met on other forums. Welcome to this particular one.

I hope that you are well.

Very best wishes from England - John


----------



## NicNic (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome along Richard!!

I would love to know your secret!  Has your control always been good?  I've been Type 1 for 28 years so it is lovely to hear that you have had it much longer than me and that all is well.  Keep it up and pleeeeeease share your knowledge and tips with me!

Nic


----------

